# idea for a layout boat



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Deleted.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

In all honesty i have thought about getting a newer large 3 man ski and using those salt water fishing racks they make for them to stow a handful of dekes and my shotgun. It would be pretty cool i think for one guy to easy unload a ski and throw on waders and a life jacket and bust butt across a lake. I wouldnt hunt off it, but its fast reliable fuel injected transportation. Obviously it could use some work, like lights, cargo netting or boxes, plus other stuff. The large 3 man skis are just as stable as any 10 foot jon boat and even bigger and wider. The bad part is it would be limited to deeper waters with little to no weeds. Muck and weeds cause some issues with these. Plus a 10 foot jon boat would draft much shallower water and be easy to pull over dry land. I think they could easily work in certain senarios. Id rather have the large jet ski over a 10 to 14 foot jon on a windy rough water day on a big lake. But i cannot afford to buy a 3 man jet ski so i will stick with my 10 foot jon, 12foot row, gatorboat, 19foot jon and 17 deep v fiberglass bay boat. Looking to sell off my 19 jon and get a 19 to 20 foot deep v to put my layout and downriggers back on and wife looks at me like why do you another boat. She would love the jet ski though.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Seems fitting...


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha! If you go on smaller calm water it will probably work... but I would wear a life jacket and be nervous the whole time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


>


LMAO hillarious:lol:
Got camel toe prints all over that bad machine.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> I think you might be better off with a 10' flat bottom


Don't be so critical of his idea. He didn't ask what he'd be better off with, he asked how to build a death trap, I mean layout out of a jet ski hull that he can hunt himself and a dog in.

A bad idea is a bad idea, no one with any kind of ethics is going to give insight on how to build something that at minimum will get him wet in November.

Sure some people had fun with this idea but you are way off base with your premise that they think everyone is rich and can afford a layout. His choice if he moves forward with this idea but I can sleep at night knowing I said my peace vs leading someone to believe that an idea that can get him killed is a good one.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

im cool with the ribbing. i was hoping that someone had had some luck with it. i will give it a shot. i was thinking of outriggers or something to address the tipping. i will post some picks when i get the top cut off.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


>


LMBO to funny.


----------

